
Total Political War - ithilglin909
https://amgreatness.com/2018/03/23/total-political-war/
======
anovikov
This is just a pendulum swing. If you remember situation 20 years ago,
greatest complaint about U.S. politics was opposite - 'all politics is fake
because political standing of Republicans and Democrats on most issues is
same, so we have a choice with no choice'. And indeed most people couldn't
even explain the difference - because there was almost no difference.

